
Berlin Now Has a City-Run Recycling Department Store - cesis
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-09-17/to-cut-waste-berlin-opens-its-own-secondhand-shop
======
peter_d_sherman
There's an interesting idea here:

If we consider that in the U.S., many large tracts of mall real-estate,
formerly occupied by retail shops and large department stores (e.g., Sears)
are now empty, due to such factors as Amazon / online shopping and CoronaVirus
/ Covid-19 -- then _maybe one future potential use of this now derelict real-
estate -- is that of large-scale "Recyling Department Stores"_, much like the
one mentioned in this article...

------
Dahoon
We have had state-owned second-hand stores all my life here (Scandinavia). I
don't see any difference to the one in the article. The city even picks up
items at you home or you could deliver them at recycling and garbage disposal
areas. Broken things are often fixed and then sold too.

